# Old Warden Tunnel - Bedfordshire - April 2013



## steve2109 (Apr 6, 2013)

Visited today with my daughter, a first for me as not done a tunnel before and found it most enjoyable, was longer than I thought and decent Torches are the next purchase for me now !!

A bit of history from a signpost 








and a few more pictures (not great as no lighting !!)


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 6, 2013)

They have come out great


----------



## muppet (Apr 6, 2013)

cracking pics the 5th one is a win for me thanks for posting


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 6, 2013)

love the last pic with the old cars, awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome pics sir!


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice set, what is it with people exploring local to me and not stopping in for a cuppa


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 7, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice set, what is it with people exploring local to me and not stopping in for a cuppa



If I had known I would have ! Could have shown me the local sites !!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> If I had known I would have ! Could have shown me the local sites !!



Nice one Steve, considering you didn't have a torch those pics are cracking!


----------



## The Wombat (May 1, 2013)

you took them without a torch? Very impressed.
Do like my tunnels... Old Warden has been firmly on my list for a while.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> you took them without a torch? Very impressed.
> Do like my tunnels... Old Warden has been firmly on my list for a while.
> Thanks for sharing



This is one of the closest to me as well. Always like this one!


----------



## manof2worlds (May 23, 2013)

Lovely set of photos. Black Shuck and I enjoyed a Winter explore here a couple of years back. Good to see it's still viable


----------

